
Show HN: Encourage children to use the net more 4 learning with Pihole 5beta - Iwillgetby
https://github.com/1stOctet/YouWillUnderstandWhenYouAreOlder
======
Iwillgetby
Pleasant surprise to see my post on the front page. I don't mention this in
the original reddit post but the nodejs code comes from our 2016-2018 failed
startup that at one point was invited to be on the TV show shark tank.

------
_-___________-_
Can we edit the '4' in the title to 'for'? This isn't a teenager's chatroom
and it took me a minute to successfully parse the sentence as a result of it.

~~~
Iwillgetby
OP here. I am not able to from my view. It took several tries to squeeze my
title into the 80 characters.

~~~
smichel17
4->for

with -> w/

Anyone have opinions on whether that's a more readable abbreviation?

~~~
inanutshellus
Not a fair comparison. In common parlance, there are no other uses for "w/"
than "with". Certainly "4" usually means 4.

(Edit: Turns out that if 80 is the limit, "for" would've fit. Hah.

    
    
        $ len "Show HN: Encourage children to use the net more for learning with Pihole 5beta"
        Length of 'Show HN: Encourage children to use the net more for learning with Pihole 5beta' is 78
    

... I also would've left out "more" because... am I really wanting to
encourage my kids to be on the net more than they are already?! ...

Perhaps something like "Show HN: Shape your kids online time with PiHole
5Beta"... but anyway cool project. It does shape things like Khan Academy as
punishment / work, though. Like... If you only give your kids broccoli,
they'll like broccoli. If you give them candy, then say "you can only have
more candy after you eat 5 bites of broccoli", they'll f'ing hate broccoli and
covet candy as their new god. But the real world is messy like that, eh? :-D )

------
skissane
The Windows 10 laptop my son uses keeps on changing its Wifi MAC address,
which in turn makes the DHCP server give it a new IP. It’s annoying. (I tried
some registry changes I found on some website but didn’t work.)

Doing this kind of thing requires the child to have a consistent IP. (I tried
a static IP, it causes problems if he ever takes the laptop out of our house.)

(Thinking about a scheduled task which reports its IP to the home server, so
at least I know what it is all the time...)

~~~
rahimnathwani
Maybe try:

1\. Start -> Settings

2\. Network & Internet -> wifi

3\. Find the WiFi adapter, and click 'Advanced options' link

4\. Set 'Random Hardware Addresses' to 'off'

On Android (well, at least on Pixel), this can be turned off on a per-wifi-
network level, so you can turn it off for your home network, but still have it
on (default) for all others.

~~~
skissane
There is no “Advanced options” link. There is “Change adapter options” and
“Change advanced sharing options”.

I can’t find “Random Hardware Addresses” anywhere

~~~
rahimnathwani
Here are the official instructions:

[https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4027925/windows-
how...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4027925/windows-how-and-why-
to-use-random-hardware-addresses)

~~~
skissane
They don't work. That option doesn't appear.

I'm not sure if this is a Home vs Pro issue, or if this is an issue with which
Windows 10 Build one is running, or an issue with which particular Wifi driver
is being used.

------
jedieaston
well, until they figure out how to set a local DNS server.

~~~
billyzs
If they did that, then hopefully they learnt a thing or two about networking
:)

But I do wonder if bandwidth limiting certain types of applications would be
more effective, like reverse qos. There was a post a week or so ago on HN
about adding delay to websites that sucks away productivity.

edit: I went and did that on my home router (a ubnt ER-X) and was pleasantly
surprised by how granular its DPI and QoS categorizes applications (by
protocols, by domain, IM, social network, P2P). It even allows you to make
your own categories of apps that are (ab)used often, and rate limit access to
them on a range of local IP. I'm hoping that this would be more subtle than an
outright block, and the not so instant gratification lead to voluntary
reduction of mindless consumption.

~~~
rgovostes
I would definitely set that up for some time waster sites for myself,
especially if I could borrow OP's idea to adjust the delay based on progress
towards other goals. In my experience, Apple's Screen Time limit is just too
easy to ignore, but on the other hand I'd be worried that mucking with DNS
would disrupt me when I really need to get something done urgently.

------
dod9er
Nice idea, does anyone have an idea what german-language learning sites have a
point-system ?

~~~
Iwillgetby
The 2 sites we currently support are available in many languages.

[https://s.typingclub.com/docs/user-guide/account-
setup/forei...](https://s.typingclub.com/docs/user-guide/account-
setup/foreign-language-setup.html)

[https://de.khanacademy.org/](https://de.khanacademy.org/)

If anyone wants us to create a plugin for a particular learning site, please
create an issue on github.

------
wiz21c
I don't like it. That's showing kids that automated surveillance is
acceptable.

Now, I'm sure they will not find that very funny, so that may be an
opportunity to teach them what automated surveillance is about...

~~~
jacquesm
If I would let my kids decide what's for dinner every day we'd eat pancakes 7
days per week with candy for desert.

~~~
wiz21c
Good you take that example. that's exactly the kind of stuff my son brings on
and on and on. And each time, _I_ (not my computer, spend some times
explaining that he has to expand his tastes bits by bits, that if he doesn't
do it it'll become more and more difficult, etc. That's a bit exhausting a
times but it pays (we're looking at an ROI on a scale of ten years here :-) ).

But that little discussion we have reminds him that I'm the parent and that I
do that for n good reasons. He also has a space to disagree and sometimes I
just cook what he loves and take care of doing it exactly how he wants it.

A computer is 10000 light years away from that, AFAIC...

